# Weaving - Hounds Tooth



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

This is my first attempt to weave houndstooth - such a visual impact for a plain weave!

I used sport weight acrylic, this will be a gift and I wanted it easy care for her.

Woven on my 20" Ashford Knitters Loom, 7.5 Dent heddle, 62 ends, 8 ppi

I learned very quickly that you don't "beat" the weft - very gently move it into place with the heddle. If you beat it, you lose the "tooth". Aim for a balanced weave.

7 x 72" The acrylic stretched quite a bit on the loom - wove 76 1/4" on the loom, after wet finishing and steaming it is 72".

I used this video to help me understand the process:





 Weaving Houndstooth on a Rigid Heddle Loom by Tess Earle


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Very nice! :sm24:


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow that is your first. Omg that is amazing. Love the black and red.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Super weaving,lovely gift????


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Beautiful! Saving the you-tube!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Brenknitty (Sep 17, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

As always, I’m impressed by your even weaving and neat edges. The colours suit this pattern perfectly.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Well done!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

That’s a beauty. I really like it in red and black. Thanks for the tip to not beat hard.


----------



## LewzOurselves (Oct 19, 2017)

Love it so much! Please share all the Weaving pictures


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Well done. I think I would go blind looking at that pattern.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

:sm24:


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Very effective


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very beautiful


----------

